# What pigeon is right for me?



## TrevorsCoop (Jul 14, 2009)

Hi, 
When i am moving with in the next year or so, I will be able to keep pigeons again. The area has alot of hawks so i cant fly birds. they will have a flight pen but that still isnt the same. So, is there a breed(s) that i could keep that have no problem just hanging around the loft and chilling and not wanting to get out and fly like homers and rollers and stuff? 
Thanks, 
Trevor


----------



## Guest (Jul 18, 2009)

I would say go with indian fantails , they are very friendly and dont mind living in a coop at all plus have plenty of personality


----------



## TrevorsCoop (Jul 14, 2009)

Ok i will take them into mind. Keep them coming!


----------



## Kevin (May 13, 2009)

Darn hawks!!


----------



## TrevorsCoop (Jul 14, 2009)

Kevin said:


> Darn hawks!!


 I know. and the area is extremely wooded so they coopers and other hawks have plenty of cover to ambush my birds. You got any ideas Kevin?


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

Modenas are a nice, heavy pigeon who are adorable to look at and have great personalities, as well as some trouble flying so they make great "prisoners". Fantails, same thing. Doves are wonderful prisoner birds too. 

And of course, Kings! They are also heavy and not the greatest fliers ever made. They do VERY well as prisoners, and have been bred for generations to be "cage birds" (although of course they prefer a nice aviary and flight pen), so they are quick to settle in and seem happy being prisoners. Keep in mind that Elizabethy has many, many, many for adoption!


----------



## RodSD (Oct 24, 2008)

The best way is to attend pigeon show where you can see all those breeds. Then get your pick on what breed to keep. There is difference seeing them in person compared to just pictures. It will give you a different perspective.


----------



## Crazy Pete (Nov 13, 2008)

Feed the hawks. then they will leave other birds alone and you can enjoy watching them fly.
Dave


----------



## TrevorsCoop (Jul 14, 2009)

I know pigeons very well i just dont know what kind would be good for me. 

Modenas or kings, sound nice. And i love the "prisoner" thing. I will have to use that  I love the look of modenas. We used to have kings they were nice birds and we had a few of really nasty males and females. But they were always the best parents. Thanks maryjane!

"Feed the hawks. then they will leave other alone and you can enjoy watching them fly. 
Dave"
What do you mean by feeding the hawks?


----------



## TrevorsCoop (Jul 14, 2009)

*Muff cutting?*

Would any of the really fancy kinds like swallows and like english trumpeters do well as prisoners? And i heard if you wanna breed then you have to trim the muffs? Also i saw these pigeons on eggbid called fantasy pigeons? very nice and fancy looking. and info on these guys?


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

some of the german toy pigeons or color pigeons can be clannish or shy of other breeds, I have some jacobins and they seem to be this way, but are making out fine, I have frillbacks which I adore, they are agreat pigeons as far as my opinion goes, figuritas are adorable and small and some even let them out to fly, but they are happy in a flight. the swallows I have heard can be flighty and shy, the fantails I have heard are easy going, I would think the fantasys would be much the same as Im sure fans were used to make the breed. now with all this said...my very favorite of the fancy breeds are capuchines, they are laid back and adjust so quick and they are beautiful! and good easy breeding pigeons to top it off, you have no need to worry or deal with featherd feet either.


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

*Italian Owls*

*Italian Owls they are a small breed and breed and raise their own young,and you do not need pumpers. They are between 10 to 13 ounces they were bred as a flying breed but can do well in a loft the has an avairy in which they can get some exersise.They do not need a lot of speical care. They don't eat a lot of feed like Kings or Modena's,which to me look like chickens. * GEORGE


----------



## TrevorsCoop (Jul 14, 2009)

OK i will take these all into mind! So basically any fancy breed will do since they were made and bred for looks, not for flight?


----------



## TrevorsCoop (Jul 14, 2009)

And what breeds are unable to feed there young? 

Like i heard some types of owls are un-able to feed there young. I don't want these types because i wont have surrogate parents avail, just one breed of pigeon only. So pigeons that are good feeders are wanted for me  Thanks.


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

TrevorsCoop said:


> And what breeds are unable to feed there young?
> 
> Like i heard some types of owls are un-able to feed there young. I don't want these types because i wont have surrogate parents avail, just one breed of pigeon only. So pigeons that are good feeders are wanted for me  Thanks.


Satinettes can have trouble feeding their young as they have tiny beaks. There are a few other breeds I can't think of but someone will let you know.


----------



## TrevorsCoop (Jul 14, 2009)

Ok thank you!


----------

